# they should have a dnr police posted at matapeake



## BIGAGOTUM (Apr 24, 2012)

Went to matapeake last nite, bad decision. First no one there obey's the rules (2 rod limit) guys will walk up and cast over ur shoulder set up in between ur rods, take everything they catch. Watch a guy put a 12' flounder in a paper bag and stuff in his tackle box, a boat pulled up had about 20 undersized rock fish and sold a few of them to a guy on the pier and about 40' cow at about 2 or so in the morning. Everyone using egg sinkers so when the current rolls in or out so does there line, cross ur line and instead of walking to the end of the lines they have crossed they continue to reel and pull up the 10 lines they have crossed makn an even bigger mess. Most dont speak english ( or thats how they act) which makes it more difficult to deal with the line crossing. THE WEEKEND IS NOT THE TIME TO GO TO MATAPEAKE FOR ME IT WILL B A VERY LONG TIME B4 I GO THERE ON THE WEEKEND AGAIN IF I EVER DO IT AGAIN, 16 bucks, reeled up lines, poachers and a host of other things that I didnt like. As an ANGLER myself and my son follow the rules and regulations so we will b able to fish for years to come it just pisses me off to see ppl that call themselve fisherman abuse the fishery with reckless abandon and continue to get away with it.


----------



## gillplate (Aug 3, 2009)

I couldnt agree more.


----------



## UglyStickIT (Aug 1, 2012)

Am with you bro that's y it's always good to have dnr on the speed dial ur are not a snitch u are just securing the future of fishing for u and your son


----------



## Hueski (Feb 5, 2012)

I agree 100%, my kids hate going there because of that. The poachers are everywhere but dnr police aren't which sucks. I have been fishing the bay for 30 years, and I want my kids to fish it for another 30.


----------



## BIGAGOTUM (Apr 24, 2012)

There has to b something we can do, those fish they take are fish that would probably be legal and or reproduce in the future


----------



## tonio (Jan 27, 2008)

It is sad when you can not relax on your day off, due to people not buying the proper gear for the right situation. Fishing ettiquette is gone out of the window there. I started out there, I learned what to do and not to do. I got yelled at my first time but was willing to learn. I went to the playground and practiced before I came back, remebered what to do if crossed someone, and got there early enough to get a spot. These guys do not try to learn. They just crowd you if you have worked a hole and try to get you frustrated enough to leave. Not worth the little bit of time I have to relax to pay that money and get frustrated. Long gone are the older veteran fishermen that would come out and tell the stories, keeping you laughing when the bite is slow. The place has changed


----------



## scorpioreno40 (Apr 22, 2012)

BIGAGOTUM said:


> Went to matapeake last nite, bad decision. First no one there obey's the rules (2 rod limit) guys will walk up and cast over ur shoulder set up in between ur rods, take everything they catch. Watch a guy put a 12' flounder in a paper bag and stuff in his tackle box, a boat pulled up had about 20 undersized rock fish and sold a few of them to a guy on the pier and about 40' cow at about 2 or so in the morning. Everyone using egg sinkers so when the current rolls in or out so does there line, cross ur line and instead of walking to the end of the lines they have crossed they continue to reel and pull up the 10 lines they have crossed makn an even bigger mess. Most dont speak english ( or thats how they act) which makes it more difficult to deal with the line crossing. THE WEEKEND IS NOT THE TIME TO GO TO MATAPEAKE FOR ME IT WILL B A VERY LONG TIME B4 I GO THERE ON THE WEEKEND AGAIN IF I EVER DO IT AGAIN, 16 bucks, reeled up lines, poachers and a host of other things that I didnt like. As an ANGLER myself and my son follow the rules and regulations so we will b able to fish for years to come it just pisses me off to see ppl that call themselve fisherman abuse the fishery with reckless abandon and continue to get away with it.


Big sorry to hear about your experience It is so disheartening when you experience these incidents, but remember you can always call DNR from the time of the incident up to days past it is still a complaint that needs to be addressed . I have called DNR and watched as they busted the offenders in the act to calling days later to report an ongoing problem. I think that if you walk away from an incident and can say you did something about it ,your complaints are more justified.


----------



## BIGAGOTUM (Apr 24, 2012)

I called but dont know if they came, well at least they didnt come while I was there.


----------



## Tracker01 (Apr 4, 2011)

I understand your frustration.


----------



## Foggy1 (Sep 22, 2009)

BIGAGOTUM said:


> Went to matapeake last nite, bad decision. First no one there obey's the rules (2 rod limit) guys will walk up and cast over ur shoulder set up in between ur rods, take everything they catch. Watch a guy put a 12' flounder in a paper bag and stuff in his tackle box, a boat pulled up had about 20 undersized rock fish and sold a few of them to a guy on the pier and about 40' cow at about 2 or so in the morning. Everyone using egg sinkers so when the current rolls in or out so does there line, cross ur line and instead of walking to the end of the lines they have crossed they continue to reel and pull up the 10 lines they have crossed makn an even bigger mess. Most dont speak english ( or thats how they act) which makes it more difficult to deal with the line crossing. THE WEEKEND IS NOT THE TIME TO GO TO MATAPEAKE FOR ME IT WILL B A VERY LONG TIME B4 I GO THERE ON THE WEEKEND AGAIN IF I EVER DO IT AGAIN, 16 bucks, reeled up lines, poachers and a host of other things that I didnt like. As an ANGLER myself and my son follow the rules and
> regulations so we will b able to fish for years to come it just pisses me off to see ppl that call themselve fisherman abuse the fishery with reckless abandon and continue to get away with it.


That's really sad. I hate to hear stuff like that, as i grew up and fished there in the 70s. We fished there before they even built that pier.

Foggy.


----------



## zam (Jun 16, 2004)

I've seen plenty of poaching over the years, its not a new thing. The best thing to do if you hate to fish at crowded areas like Matapeake is look for a place that doesn't get the pressure. there are a lot of places to fish, some places you may not see another fishermen all day. The problem with places like matapeake is that its a burned location. just do a "Matapeake" search on this site and see how many times its been mentioned in the last 15 years


----------



## Green Cart (May 14, 2002)

Matapeake is more of a public park than accidentally "burned" (SMILE)


----------



## Sql (May 13, 2006)

BIGAGOTUM said:


> Went to matapeake last nite, bad decision. First no one there obey's the rules (2 rod limit) guys will walk up and cast over ur shoulder set up in between ur rods, take everything they catch. Watch a guy put a 12' flounder in a paper bag and stuff in his tackle box, a boat pulled up had about 20 undersized rock fish and sold a few of them to a guy on the pier and about 40' cow at about 2 or so in the morning. Everyone using egg sinkers so when the current rolls in or out so does there line, cross ur line and instead of walking to the end of the lines they have crossed they continue to reel and pull up the 10 lines they have crossed makn an even bigger mess. Most dont speak english ( or thats how they act) which makes it more difficult to deal with the line crossing. THE WEEKEND IS NOT THE TIME TO GO TO MATAPEAKE FOR ME IT WILL B A VERY LONG TIME B4 I GO THERE ON THE WEEKEND AGAIN IF I EVER DO IT AGAIN, 16 bucks, reeled up lines, poachers and a host of other things that I didnt like. As an ANGLER myself and my son follow the rules and regulations so we will b able to fish for years to come it just pisses me off to see ppl that call themselve fisherman abuse the fishery with reckless abandon and continue to get away with it.


I'm with you. I wonder how many of these "frustrators" are even legal fishermen there, that they even carry a fishing license.


----------



## BIGAGOTUM (Apr 24, 2012)

I dont have a problem with the crowd, just the lack of fishing etiquette. I know its a dieing or dead thing, but I've fished for the last ten years and watched it get progressively worse. They just need someone there to enforce the rules. Non the less I will go somewhere else on the weekends and ilk still fish the peake on weekdays (its less bogans there then). Used to fish north beach very productive pier its gotten so bad there I dont waist the time going. The peake is close to home for me I live in dc its the regal beagle for, not gonna let those guys run me and my son away we'll just let them have the weekend until it gets colder and then it wont make a difference cuz they wont b there lol


----------



## dallison (Oct 8, 2012)

Funny I never see anybody catching any fish when I go there... I like SPSP better


----------



## striperone (Oct 9, 2012)

God i know what ya are talking about.But i wish ya would put more effort into what commercial fisherman are doing to the fisheries not just a few smalltime people that keep a few fish,I know thats bad and it adds up but nothing nothing compares to what the commercial crabbers and fisherman do and the waste is un beleavable


----------



## BIGAGOTUM (Apr 24, 2012)

True but the powers that b will not attempt to punish them cuz they provide revenue


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

I still can't get over someone stuffing a 12' flounder into a grocery bag. I bagged groceries for 3 years, and was never that good...


----------



## MisterBrown (May 22, 2012)

Yup - Agree with the poster. Out there a few weekends ago and saw some illegal flounder stuffed into a cooler. And these cats look like they knew they were illegal -- They looked like they were trying hide them in the bottom of their cooler. Dummies.


----------



## CoolDude (Sep 28, 2010)

There aren't a whole lot of game enforcement guys per the area to be patrolled. I mean there might be a few hundred for the whole bay. Certain areas seem to be patrolled more when there is a housing or an office for them...like Sandy or the Chop. With the gov't being like it is and its constant criticism by individuals who think the gov't is too big or foul or un-necessary or lazy or overpayed ...I wouldn't doubt if half of the wardens we encounter, during the summer, are only PT or "Summer"/Temp employees.


----------



## MisterBrown (May 22, 2012)

CoolDude said:


> There aren't a whole lot of game enforcement guys per the area to be patrolled. I mean there might be a few hundred for the whole bay. Certain areas seem to be patrolled more when there is a housing or an office for them...like Sandy or the Chop. With the gov't being like it is and its constant criticism by individuals who think the gov't is too big or foul or un-necessary or lazy or overpayed ...I wouldn't doubt if half of the wardens we encounter, during the summer, are only PT or "Summer"/Temp employees.


Keep in mind there is a DNR station RIGHT AT MATAPEAKE! They are always zipping across the bay from the station likely to Annapolis, I guess.

I would think making a stop by the pier before when they head in and head out wouldn't be that big of a deal.


----------



## CoolDude (Sep 28, 2010)

I guess that would fall under, "Lazy?"


----------



## BIGAGOTUM (Apr 24, 2012)

I hear what ur saying abot temp or summer ppl, but this is a ongoing problem. This has been going on at the peake for a while, the guy in the pick up used to come to get the trash (bart) he would rite tickets in the lot and send guys off the pier havent seen him in a while. Ppl have complained about the same thing fo4 a while, I know the comments have made it to somones ears, I called no results. Just like kent narrows used to see them there all the time now nothing. U should see the fish they keep there and how many RIDICULOUS.


----------



## MisterBrown (May 22, 2012)

Crossing the bridge & parking adds up...fine...put for the $$$ we pay, protect the area...


----------



## SteadyEddie (Oct 6, 2013)

CoolDude: The government is too big , too fat , too lazy, and too overpayed. If they would provide the services we pay for instead of giving money away to buy votes we all be better off. ( P.S. Don't look for that to happen soon)


----------



## zam (Jun 16, 2004)

I think all they would need is a few good officers that would go out and patrol 8 hours a day every day


----------



## CoolDude (Sep 28, 2010)

(Rambling because no one has posted any new fishings threads/fantasy outings - LOL)

SteadyEddie, there are lots of people who knock the gov't, but what exactly has private sector done? They regularly pound out the little guy so we obviously can't expect much better. They offer us, "At Will" employment and provide no benefits. If they can get away with it they will fire you before you retire. As a gov't contractor I've been shafted out of my pay or vacation at least 2 times in the last few years...also as a regular employee (just as many times). Trying to sue one?...they hide behind ficticious names and corporations. Neither big business or the small business owner want to pay for medical care...that's why there's all of the negative crap about ObamaCare. Private Sector basically has a smear campain to convince the average American..."Hey, Obama wants to increase your premium...you should vote his ass out" - LOL. In reality, their asses should be paying for their employees insurance...especially after working them like slaves. Why should you as an employee have to decide whether you want to put more money in your pocket or risk going without healthcare because you can't make ends meet? What happens when you gamble without healthcare and you loose? You go to the hospital and they boot you out...that's what happens.

As far as being overpayed, when I was a gov't worker there was a temp sitting across from me doing the same job. I was a GS-5 making 27k a year. The temp tells me, after 6 months of jerkin', that he makes 5 bucks an hour more than me....which meant he was earning in his mid 30s. I aproached my boss about it and he said it was because of my benefits. Needless to say...what benefits are worth 10k/yr?

We just got the shaft during the real estate fiasco (via private industry)...everyone wants to blame it on gov't oversight. The Gov't definitely had it's part in the whole shindig, but the brainstorm behind the matter came from private industry. AAAANNNNDDD, you can't just blame it on the powers that be. America is hosed because everyone wants to live/earn above average wages. Lots of folks don't even want to work if (and I dont' really blame them) if the money isn't right....that goes back to my first paragraph (foregoing healthcare so you have more money for self/family).

...now...if we could get a civilian to act like a vengful ass...sorta like parking ticket personnel  where their performance is based on how many tickets they wrote...it might just work out. Of course, they'd need an overpaid supervisor...plus you'd probably have attacks on a lot of them and that would make it a pretty dangerous job...and, therefore, justify an increase in pay. I think they only act like d..kheads because they are in the city and police are somewhere close by...but what would happen when they are in the middle of nowhere with no backup and the nearest help an hour away? I know I wouldn't want to do it!...hell, I often ask myself how 7-11 staff do it?...work in the middle of the night for a few bucks/hr knowing that the chance of having to stare down a gunman has just increased 20fold? You gotta pay me and I need to carry a weapon or be behind bulletproof glass


----------



## SteadyEddie (Oct 6, 2013)

Rambling or venting?


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Eddie, I was gonna say about the same thing. 

I have always said "If ya don't like what your getting paid and hate your job, start your own business and then you can make all the big money and have all the benefits"

But then again I have always said "If ya want to work for the dumbest SOB you will ever meet become self employed".


----------



## SteadyEddie (Oct 6, 2013)

Thanks Shooter. CoolDude spent too many winters in Erie with too much time think. Who paid George Washington's health insurance while he was walking barefoot in the winter at Valley Forge. I want the Gov. to keep out foreign invaders, build roads,plow snow, etc. I don't think they should take my money for free cell phones, SNAP, Section 8 housing, food stamps, WIC , Medicaid, Aid to Familes with dependent children,..... I don't think that's the basis on which the country was founded, and I don't think making people think that they're entitled to anything is good for the future of this country. See how that European thing is working out. Back when I was a kid we hated Commies. Now we elect them President. The private sector, if left alone by Gov., is the only thing that will save us. Yet I digress. Anybody catching anything?


----------



## scorpioreno40 (Apr 22, 2012)

SteadyEddie said:


> Yet I digress. Anybody catching anything?


Yea....A Nap from the previous thread!


----------



## CoolDude (Sep 28, 2010)

Can you name a country with a better system? With no poverty? Where all the people are happy? Very low crime rate? Where there is no jealousy or envy? Where everyone has health coverage or a free medical system that works? How about one with a better President? opcorn: Oh...and better fishing (perhaps the Bahamas?...

I've traveled to quite a few countries throughout the world (Roughly 15 of them) and there is no place like the good ol' U.S.A. Besides all of the hot women we have...we also have some of the best fishing (had to throw that in our quasi fishing topic). Any country you think of as better than the U.S....Is probably based on the United States model' and there are very few countries that can match the support system set up here. Without most of the programs you mentioned this or any country might be like the Wild Wild West. The rich get richer, the poor stay poor and the police are low paid, highly corrupted and always bribeable. ...when you have and people need...people take. Survival of the desperate or fittest. When it gets ugly out there humans always revert back to the basics. You have...someone WILL take it.

[[in regards to what our founding fathers/ancestors wanted of this country and more...Warning! - Warning! Please hit the back button!!!! ...I'm cold, it's raining and I have a dozen bloodworms dieing in my fridge  ]]

...look at many countries, *if they can afford it, they have a 10 foot wall around the house and a 20 person security force. They don't go outside of that gate with the exception of leaving the country to come to the U.S. - LOL When you don't have enough money for a small army you try your best to live in a nice area which usually has you cutting through a part of town where you drive with your hands on 10 and 2, look straight forward and pray at every red light...at night you lock your family inside and only come out in case of an emergency...or you carry your Glock thinkin' you have an "S" on your chest until the turd hits the fan and you realize, "I'm not built for this"  places like Compton, Brooklyn, Houston, Cabrini Green, St. Louis, Opalocka...Portsmith....Baltimore City, etc. They exist in any and every country out there....and the fishing is decent, but you might not make it back to your car plus you don't want to eat them because the business and degenerate people fearlessly dump trash in the water without fear (or care) of enforcement [[This country - pre 70s...we tried to clean up our act and shipped our dirty work overseas to pollute their air, kill their fish, underpay them, give the adults cancer and deform their babies...then we buy back the stuff from them on the cheap  ...at least we have a clean conscience]].

That kinda behavior has existed in this country since we landed here. Getting out of Brooklyn, NY...getting away from late 1800s crime...organized crime. The 1900s - Organized Crime. This country evolved to include rights, regulation and enforcement so that the bad would stop feeding on the good....the rich would stop taking advantage of the poor. The middle...the most, would feel comfortable enough to avoid all of those problems. It worked for a little while ...then automation came and the greedy got greedy-er. They shipped all the jobs overseas (see above) starting in the 70s...textiles, steel mills, manufacturing, etc. There weren't enough jobs so the powers that be needed to create jobs... 

....jails, drugs, medical care, other crime, etc (150/day to house an inmate, $100 toilet seats for the military, prescribing drugs when they aren't needed, parking enforcement, law enforcement support, etc)....and all the jobs created by those industries. That's how it works. Then we fell into another lull in the 90s and the rich/greedy wanted more money. It worked once...it'll work again, right?...and the lower middle class into the scam. 

so they convinced them that they finally made it, their credit had improved and they could by more stuff...and they were now happy middle workers...then they let them buy houses by the millions. Overpriced houses that they marked up 3x what they were worth before selling them...houses that had been empty, vacant and run down for 10 years or more (plus more jobs were created - credit card companies, construction types, realtors, housing inspectors, lendin agents, etc) ...That's current day/2000s - More Organized Crime. Did I forget to mention that we left the U.K. because of organized crime? 

Now, all that money is "gone" (yeah, right) and there's no one to feed into the system. The magical "money" created by marking up houses...furnishing, the fancy cars...the high interest rates....it just vanished into thin air. Vooosh!!! [[exactly how do you take a 100k house, sell it for 300k, collect money on it for 4 years, reposses it...then say you need bailed out because the $$$ is gone? ...that's private industry at work]]

I'm running low on brain power...it's been a few years since I had some smelt from Lake Erie...this cold water coming early I'm sure the crappy bite is outstanding? BTW, the fat gov't was chopped by Ronnie Reagan. It was the beginning of the "contract workers" ...."At Will employment" and jobs "Without Insurance Benefits"...They made the American Public happy by downsizing the federal gov't and putting the same number of employees back into the same seat under the guise of contract employees...then added a few sups, managers, VPs and CEOs to the numbers and over charged for it. We were better off keeping our old fat gov't...

...at least those jobs came with health benefits and job security (furloughed right now, but I'm not sure if that's really about money or a political rift/the making of a scapegoat?).

By the way, I left out NAFTA (Clinton), Iran Contra (Reagan), WMDs...not to mention a bustin' a cap in the VP or Blackwater (Bush jr), missplaced drugs/CIA antics (Bush sr) . I will save that for tomorrow because all this rain means another poor day of fishing.

But tell me, our current Prez has done none of the stuff the previous ones has....well, bail the banks out for the over priced missing money (on houses that they will ALWAYS own..had too anyway. How can you let the guys who have the countries money - claim bankruptcy or go out of business and not repay?)...allow the gays to get married...paid extended unemployment benefits... and my pet peeve - Goin' too eazy on Traitors. However, he didn't implement any of the programs you mentioned...they were already created by the previous guys. Sooo....How did the Newbie Prez manage to get the title "Commie?" and "Worse President in American history" ??? (yeah, you didn't say that, but it's the rumor going around...and I don't understand it  )

I didn't vote for him the last 2 times...but I better vote for him the 3rd time if we're followin' Commie regs


----------

